# April 2016 POTM Voting



## snowbear (May 7, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, folks.  The poll closes in nine days.
Best of luck to all of the nominees.


1. _Logo, Watermarks & Gorgeous ladies (NSFW) #4_ By @cauzimme
Logo, Watermarks & Gorgeous ladies (NSFW) #4







2. _Untitled_ by @mmaria
a larger pict for you know who





_3. saturday _by @denada
saturday (c&c welcome)






4. _last swim of the day_ by @limr
Last swim of the day






5. _We wear many masks_ by @Binga
We wear many masks in this thread We wear many masks






6. _Last Leg Lilly_ @jcdeboever
Last Leg Lilly






7. _City Magic Light_ by@IlluminousImage
One of my favorite pic of San Francisco






8. _The Confluence Of Butterflies_ by @oldhippy.
The confluence of butterflies






9. _Hill- Another Test Shoot With a Beautiful Male Model_, By @DanOstergren.
Hill- Another Test Shoot With a Beautiful Male Model






10. _an unusually cooperative wood duck #3_ by @squirl033
an unusually cooperative wood duck






11. _Marvel Mystery Oil_ by @limr
Marvel Mystery Oil






12. _Like Honey From A Bee._ by @oldhippy
Like Honey From A Bee.






13. _Last from me for a week or so._by @zombiesniper
Last from me for a week or so.






Note: One entry moved to May 2016 nominations due to original posting date.


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2016)

LAST CALL.  The poll closes in less than 24 hours.


----------

